# مشاريع تخرج ____ نرجو من الجميع المشاركه ____



## troy_119 (10 أبريل 2006)

اخوانى الاعضاء المنتدى بلا شك جميل جدا جدا جدا و انا احمد ربنا انى وصلتلو و حقيقى هوا فيه حاجات كتيييييييييييييييييير جميله من مشاريه و مراجع و معلومات بس المشاريع الجميله اللى موجوده فيه كلها مشاريع تم تنفيذها من قبل كده او مشاريع موجوده بالفعل ...:81: :81: :81: :81
طاب ليه منعرضش مشاريع تخرج الطلبه ؟؟؟ عشان نعرف مواهبهم و طريقه تفكيرهم و نستفاد منها و نتعرف على معماريين الغد اللى موجودين فى بلادنا و اللى كانو فى يوم من الايام فى كليتنا و فى جامعتنا .................:81: :81: :81: 
عشان كده اطالب جميع اعضاء المنتدى بالمشاركه و عرض الصور من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى و ابدا معاكم ببعض من مشاريع تخرج طلبه هندسه المطريه بمصر ....


----------



## troy_119 (10 أبريل 2006)

استكمال المشاريع ...................


----------



## سيد مرعي (10 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

[frame="13 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي الكريم شكرا لك علي مجهودك وعلي عرض تلك المشاريع الرائعة 
فلقد وفقت بالاختيار ... فهذه نخبة ممتازة من اجمل ما قدمت هندسة المطرية "مصر"
ولكن لي تحفظ علي عرض المشروعات فهي ليست بالصورة المناسبة فالصور تحتاج الي 
تعديل ليتناسب حجمها مع الصفحة التي نعرض فيها 
ولا تتعجل باختيار صور من كل مشروع ولكن لتعم الاستفادة فيكتفى بعرض مشروع واحد 
وكن يكون مكتمل الصور ة و الهيئة من واجهات ومساقط افقية ومناظير فبذلك تتم الاستفادة 
وفقككم الله ما فية الخير ... وعذرا للاطاله[/frame]​


----------



## troy_119 (10 أبريل 2006)

تكرمت الاخت منال على بوضع هذه المشاريع من هندسه المنصوره 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15440


----------



## troy_119 (10 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخى سيد و المره القادمه ان شاء الله احاول تنفيذ طلبك .


----------



## troy_119 (13 أبريل 2006)

يعنى مش في اى حد موافق على الفكره و لا مافيش حد عنده مشاريع و لا ايه بالضبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## troy_119 (13 أبريل 2006)

و هذه مشاريع اخرى


----------



## صلاح كحيل (13 أبريل 2006)

نصيحيتى اليك ان تعتمد على نفسك


----------



## troy_119 (13 أبريل 2006)

صلاح كحيل قال:


> نصيحيتى اليك ان تعتمد على نفسك


 ف ايه بالضبط يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟.


----------



## نهاد (14 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك العافية بشمهندس
بصراحة انا كتيييييييييييييير عجبتني المشاريع 
بالاخص المشروع الاول
يعطيك العافية مرة تانية​


----------



## troy_119 (14 أبريل 2006)

نهاد قال:


> يعطيك العافية بشمهندس
> بصراحة انا كتيييييييييييييير عجبتني المشاريع
> بالاخص المشروع الاول
> يعطيك العافية مرة تانية​


مشكور ليكى اختى نهاد على مرورك .....


----------



## عبده غباشي (14 أبريل 2006)

الاقتراح جميل جدا و لكن عندي اقتراح 
و هو وضع اسم صاحب المشروع على مشروعه الخاص به
لحفظ الحقوق
فمثلا
المشروع الأول للمهندس
عماد كامل ..... هندسة المطرية
:75:


----------



## troy_119 (14 أبريل 2006)

عبده غباشي قال:


> الاقتراح جميل جدا و لكن عندي اقتراح
> و هو وضع اسم صاحب المشروع على مشروعه الخاص به
> لحفظ الحقوق
> فمثلا
> ...


شكرا لمرورك اخى عبده و لكن الاسامى موجوده بالفعل على المشاريع فى الصور نفسها ..و لو مش موجوده ان شاء الله اكتبها


----------



## mohamed aseer (21 أبريل 2006)

مشاريع رائعه جدا
و كان نفسى يكون عندى مشاريع جيده لارسلها
و ان شاء الله لو جالى مشاريع هارسلها


----------



## troy_119 (21 أبريل 2006)

mohamed aseer قال:


> مشاريع رائعه جدا
> و كان نفسى يكون عندى مشاريع جيده لارسلها
> و ان شاء الله لو جالى مشاريع هارسلها


 مشكور لمرورك اخى محمد وكفايه تشريفك ..


----------



## troy_119 (21 أبريل 2006)

تابع......................


----------



## ENG_ENG (21 أبريل 2006)

*مشروع سياحي*

اتمنى الحصول على موقع او مشاريع سياحية لمدن ترفيهية او مثلا القرية الفرعونية في مصر على ان يتوافر بها جميع الرومات والمساقط وخاصة الموقع العام او المساقط الافقية او فكرة تصميم الموقع العام 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m_heba (24 أبريل 2006)

مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير 
انا فعلا معايا مشاريع كتير ونفسى احطها على المنتدى لكن مش عارفة وحاولت برده مش عارفة ازاى احطها زى ما انتم حطينها كده يريت تفيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## المهندسة مي (25 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللخ وبركاته .. troy_119
مشكور والله على سرد هذه المشاريع .. جزاك الله خيرا على مدى الإفادة التي أعممتها على زوار وأعضاء المنتدى


----------



## Eng.Rose (26 أبريل 2006)

شكرا اخي على هذة الفكرة المفيدة وخاصه ان مشاريع الطلبه تختلف عن المشاريع المنفذه الى حد كبير
واحب تكون من اولى مشاركاتي بعض المشاريع لطلبه ايضا اتمنى تنال اعجابكم


----------



## aladdin khalil (27 أبريل 2006)

مشروعات ضعيفة المستوي ورغم أني أعلم أن طلبة المطرية ربما يكون لديهم أفضل ولكن الهندسة المعمارية في مصر عموماً وبجميع جامعاتها أصابها جدب شديد في السنوات الأخيرة بسبب توغل 
الوراثة في التعليم فمعظم التعيينات لا تعتمد على كفأة الأساتذة ولكن على قرابتهم فتجد مثلا عائلة الأستاذ موجودة الأب والإبن والحفيد وبالتالي ضعف مستوى الطلاب إضافة إلى كثرة عدد الطلبة بناءا على سياسة وزير التعليم الأسبق الذي كانت سياستة أن يرضي الناس بإدخال الجميع ما يعرف بكليات القمة دون إعتبار لطاقتها الإستيعابية وبالتالي بعد أن كان الأساتذة يدرسون لثلاثين طالب صاروا يدرسون لثلاثمائة طالب في الدفعة وياليتهم أصلا لديهم الكفاءة فخرجت مستويات الخريجين على هذا القبح الذي تظهرة المشاريع وهي تنقل جيلا بعد جيل أي أن مشروع التخرج يسلم كما هو في السنوات التي بعدها لأن الطلبه ليس لديهم سوى النقل وبعد أن كانت هندسة القاهرة والإسكندرية وعين شمس لها الريادة صارت كليات لا تحمل سوى الإسم والسمعة الطيبة التي لا يعلم زيفها سوى نحن أبناءها الذين أبلوا بالتخرج منها في أوقات الجدب.وأرجو من الأخ الكريم أن لا يقلب علينا المواجع وأن يحسن الإختيار وإذا أبتليتم فإستتروا.


----------



## alaabreaka (27 أبريل 2006)

مشاريع جميلة جدا فعلا


----------



## Eng.Rose (27 أبريل 2006)

الحقيقه اخي خليل انا لست اخ انا اخت 

اما عن البلاء فلماذا اذا بليتم هذه؟ مشاريع منقوله ليست مشاريعي ولا اعرف من اصحابها
ولو رأيت فيها من البلاء ما تتحث عنه لما عرضتها 
فلا اظن انها بذلك البلاء الذي صورته لكي استتر منه لكن الواضح انك تعرفت عليها سريعا لربما كانت لاحد زملائك 
او انك شخصيا تحفظ مشاريع كليه المطريه عن ظهر قلب فتحياتي لك على هذه الذاكرة 

ثانيا الا انكر اراءك في مستوى التعليم ولكن يا سيدي الفاضل اي كليات هذه التي تتحدث عنها ذات الاربعين والخمسين طالبا؟ امازالت موجودة ان وجدت من فضلك دلني عليها علني التحق بها لاستفيد ما ضيعته في سنوات الدراسه المزدحمه 

اما نظام التوريث فالحق معك فهو سائد جدا في المطريه وغيرها وان كان ملحوظا بها على وجه الخصوص 
لكن لن ابتعد كثيرا عن نقد وعرض المشاريع المعروضه الا انني لمست شيئا جيدا فيها فهي مع بساطه اظهارها 
وطريقه عرضها لكن تحوي مضمونا على غير ما عهدته من طلاب القاهره مثلا فكلما رايت مشروعا لهم احسست انه لطالب فنون جميله يجيد التلوين والزخرفه ومبدع في الاظهار وقلما اجد اسلوب انشائي او فكرة معماريه الا من رحم ربي 

لن اطيل فليس موضوعي من الافضل في وقت نرى الجميع يتدهور بشكل عام 

ولكن ارجو ان لا تعمم فكرتك على الجميع ففي كل مكان الجيد والسئ وهذه المشاريع بعض من مجموعه عندي ولا اعلم صدقا ايهما تابع للمطريه وايهما القاهرة وعين شمس 
وان كانت فانا لا اراها بهذا السوء والا لما كانت حاصله على امتيازات ولما قمت بمشاركتكم بها 

تحياتي لك ولرايك


----------



## aladdin khalil (27 أبريل 2006)

سيدي الفاضل أحترم رأيك ولكن كونك تعتبر هذة المشاريع ذات قيمة فهذا حرية شخصية ولكن يا سيدي نعم أنا أحفظ هذة المشاريع لأنها تتكرر كل سنة في هندسة المطرية بالذات هم أضعف المهندسين على مستوى الجمهورية وليس هذا تحيزا لهندسة القاهرة التي تخرجت فيها ولكن مشروعات التخرج في المطرية أشبة بمشاريع السنة الثالثة لدينا وجميع طلبة المطرية يا سيدي يأتون لمعارضنا لتصوير المشاريع ونقلها حرفياً ولست هنا في معرض المقارنة بين كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة وبين معهد المطرية الغير معترف به سوى في المطرية على ما أعتقد فكما قلت مستوى القاهرة وعين شمس والإسكندرية تدهور ولكن المطرية وخريجيها وأساتذتها مع كامل إحترامي لا مستوى لهم من الأساس وأبسط دليل هو أنك تعتبر المشاريع الساذجة المعروضة ذات قيمة وقل لي يا سيدي كم معماريا مشهوراً تخرج من معهد المطرية نحن لدينا د.على رأفت ,د.عبد الحليم إبراهيم(الأغا خان) د.محمد سامح ,د .سيد التوني
وعين شمس لديهم الكثير من العباقرة , أنا أتحدث عن تدهور المستوى ولا بد أن نعترف بالخطاء لكي نعالجة,أما عن الكليات ذات الخمسين فردأً فلن توجد ولكن الحل هو زيادة الأساتذة وزيادة الكفاءة بينهم وزيادة جهود الأساتذة وبالمختصر زيادة الضمير وهو للأسف صار عملة نادرة بين معظم الأساتذة الذين لا يهتمون بالطالب إلا لو كان إبن دكتور أو دمه خفيف أو لهم معه بيزنس أو أشياء أخرى أخجل من ذكرها على الملاء والكل يعرفها خاصة المهندسين الذين عملوا بعد التخرج في هذة الكليات أو قاموا بالدراسات العليا فمن فضلك مع إحترامي لرأيك كل ما أرجوه أن تختار شيئا أخر لتعرضه لكي يمثل مصر شيئاً محترماً يليق بها وإن كنت أشك أنك ستجد شيئاً واحداً محترماً في مصر.


----------



## aladdin khalil (27 أبريل 2006)

وأعتذر عن مخاطبتي لكي بصيغة المذكر لأن الموضوع مستفز لدرجة كبيرة وأكبر دليل علي صدق كلامي أن هذة المشاريع الركيكة حاصلة كما تقولين على إمتياز , والأمر الثاني هو أنها على سيديهات 
أي كما قلت الطلبة ينقلون منها كل سنة وعلى فكرة نعم هذة المشروعات منقولة من دفعات قديمة 
والمضحك المبكي يا سيدتي أنها كانت في سنة مثلا مدرسة معمارية ثم في سنة أخري متحف ثم في سنة أخري مطار هكذا بمنتهي البساطة يتم فقط تغيير إسم الطالب وإسم المشروع وأرجو من سيادتك 
أن تشرحي لي الفراغات العبقرية في المشاريع العبقرية التي عرضتيها , والحمدلله المشاريع يمكن للجميع الإطلاع عليها وأنا يا سيدتي لا أهاجمك فأنا لا أعرفك أنا فقط أهاجم قلة الذمة في هذا البلد
الذي كنا أفضل الناس علماً وصرنا الأن أقلهم علماً وفي كل شيء ما عدا الغناء والطرب وما يسمي الفن ,ولا تنسي يا سيدتي أن لدينا محمد عطية .


----------



## حنون (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المسا عدة فى مشروع حضا نة


----------



## حنون (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
احب ان اشكرك على هذا المشروع الجميل واود ان تراسلنى على ال***** الخاص بى tomas_hatm_2005


----------



## troy_119 (28 أبريل 2006)

m_heba قال:


> مشكور جدا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير
> انا فعلا معايا مشاريع كتير ونفسى احطها على المنتدى لكن مش عارفة وحاولت برده مش عارفة ازاى احطها زى ما انتم حطينها كده يريت تفيدونى افادكم الله



اختى المهندسه هبه ... استعملى هذا اللنك ستجدى فيه شرح لما تريدين و اسف على التاخر ف الرد و ذلك لشده انشغالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15291


----------



## troy_119 (28 أبريل 2006)

الخت الغاليه بشمهندسه مى  اشكرك على المشاركه و يا رب دائما ان شاء الله 


الاخت eng.rose مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على الاضافه الجميله دى


----------



## troy_119 (28 أبريل 2006)

اما بالنسبه ليك يا اخ خليل انا عايز اعرف ايه اللى مزعلك بس و ليه الكلام ده و زى ما الاخت rose ذكرت ان كل بلد فيها الحلو و فيها الوحش و التعليم ف مصر مش كله وحش اوى كده يعنى انا منكرش اننا متفق معاك ف كل اللى انت قلته و صدقنى لما اقولك انى كنت هفتح الموضوع ده للمناقشه ف مره لكن لقيت انه مالهوش لازمه قد كده لانه كما يقال (( لا فائده من البكاء على اللبن المسكوب ))

و احنا هنا مش عشان نعرض سياسه البلد او سياسه التعليم ف مصر احنا بنعرض مشاريع لينا كلنا نتعلم منها و نعرف ايه الصح و ايه الغلط و نعرف ازاى اللى قبلنا كانو بيفكرو 

و مين اللى قال ان المشاريع دى بمستوى القبح اللى انت زكرته ده --- احنا هنا مش عشان نشتم و نسب ف المشاريع او ف اللى اتخرجو 

ارجو عدم الانتقال الى هذه المرحله يا اخى الكريم ...


----------



## Eng.Rose (29 أبريل 2006)

اخي الكريم خليل الواضح انك ناقم على بلد بذاته فلماذا تعتز بكليتك القاهره اذا كانت هي الاخرى تابعه لمصر
تلك التي لا تجد فيها شئيا واحدا محترما كما تقول ومثلتها بمحمد عطيه !!!!:81: 
لماذا لم تمثلها باحمد زويل مثلا ؟ ام هل هذا ضمن نطاق اظهار عيوب كلياتنا امام الاخرين ايضا ؟
انت صاحب مقوله اذا بليتم فاستتروا ؟؟!!! 
والله اني لاتعجب من كلامك حقا وأأسف عليه ايضا
:4: 
اخي لا اريد ان اخرج خارج نطاق الموضوع واعتذر بشده عن ذلك الا اني لم استطع ان اسكت وانا اسمع من زميل ومصري ايضا هذا الكلام
اللهم الا اذا كنت غير مصريا وقد درست بالقاهره فهذا شئ اخر لا احب الخوض فيه

اما عن اختلاف الكليات وتقيمها فليس من شأني اطلاقا ولا من شأني الدفاع عن معهد المطريه كما سميته 
الا اني اريد ان اصحح لك معلوماتك انه ليس معهدا بل كليه هندسه تابعه لجامعه حلوان ان كنت قد سمعت بها! ومعترف بها في جميع بلاد العالم وليس في اقليم المطريه فقط !
وخريجيها يحملون شهادات بكالوريوس الهندسه المعماريه وليس دبلوم
لقد تحولت الى كليه للهندسه المدنيه والمعماريه والميكانيكيه سيدي الفاضل منذ ما يزيد عن ال 10 اعوام !! 

اخي تروي شكرا لردك واهتمامك واسفه ان كان الحوار اتخد هذا الشكل اعتذر عما بدر مني الا انني لم استطع السكوت عن النبره الهجوميه في كلام الزميل للنقد ليس الا..
فجميعنا هنا لنستفيد حتى ولو بالنقد لكن البناء وليس لمجرد اظهار عيوب الاخرين 

اعتذر مرة اخرى للجميع:55:


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (29 أبريل 2006)

ماشاء الله مشاريع رائعة .. واختيار موفق 

أعجبني كثير اخراجها النهائي 

وربي يسعدك


----------



## karamsobhy (8 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
قد تكون دي اول مشاركة لي من الاساس لكن الاخ اللي شتم وبهدل هندسة المطرية ورفض حتي يقول هندسة المطرية وانما يقول معهد المطرية علي فكرة انا طالب في هندسة المطرية بس بعد اللي الذي ق
راته منك اقولك انا هحول هندسة الاسكندرية لو علي جثتي


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (8 مايو 2006)

زميلي troy_119 
بالفعل سوف تجد موضوع مشابه لطلبك معروض تحت عنوان اليكم مشاريع سابقة 
والرابط هو 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=106846#post106846


----------



## كارلوس (22 مايو 2006)

thank u very much 
it is great work


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (22 مايو 2006)

*زميلي الفاضل karamsobhy لا تبالي :69: مما يحدث فدائما ومهما فعلت ستجد طلبة كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة بيشوفوا انهم الافضل :18: لانهم بيبصوا لمجموع ثانوية عامة ونسيوا ان في حاجة اسمها توزيع جغرافي :80: يعني مثلاممكن يكون طالب جايب مجموع اعلي بكثير ولكن سكنه مش يدخله القاهرة ده غير ان طبعا ثانوية عامة شئ والجامعة شئ تاني  شتان بين هذا وذاك فاسمع ولا ترد لانك لو دخلت في جدال لن تستطيع اقناع من لا يقتنع وبعدين خليهم يشوفوا ويجربوا الدراسة في باقي الجامعات ويشوفوا البهدلة اللي الباقي بيشوفها ويقرنوا الدلع اللي هما فيه :82: 

علي فكرة ده كلام من فم الدكاترة اللي بتدرس ليهم انهم في دلع لان عندهم نسب نجاح لا يمكن حد يقل عنها عكس كثير من الكليات :59: **

المهم لا تشغل بالك وخليك في طريقك واستفيد ما تريده وافد الاخرين مما لديك فالعبرة في النهاية بحصيلتك العلمية وليس اسم الجامعة 

علي فكرة انا مش هندسة القاهرة  بس حولت ليها ورجعت جامعتي مرة ثانية لاني لاقيت عندنا صحيح اصعب ولكن افيد وفخورة بيها :12: 
*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (22 مايو 2006)

اريت ايها الزملاء الا تخرجوا عن الموضوع وان تنسوا اي خلاف شب فهنا ملتقي للافادة وليس للسخرية من الجامعات والكليات 

فليضيف كلا ماعنده من معلومات لمساعدة الاخرين ولا يعيب في احد


----------



## عبده غباشي (23 مايو 2006)

جزا الله خيرا الأخت جوودي و الأخت روز
الحقيقة انا مش عارف الأخ خليل ده ماله بيتكلم بحرقة كده ليه و حكم على مشاريع المطرية من عرض مشروعين
رغم انه بيقول إنه عارف شغلهم و عارف المهندسين الفاشلين بتوعهم المتخرجين و قال كمان انهم بيروحوا عين شمس و القاهرة يصوروا المشاريع عشان يخدوها زي ما هيا و مش مشكلة اسم المشروع 
انا حاسس إن ده كلام واحد مالوش أي مدلول و ما فيهوش شىء من الصحة 
أنا طالب فيها و من حقي أدافع عنها مش لأجل الجدل و الله لكن عشان الصورة السيئة المريعة اللي انت صورت بيها الكلية .
و بعدين مين قال إن اللي يصور مشاريع ده بيسرق ولا انتو يعني يا بتوع القاهرة فاكرين نفسكوا مخترعين ما بتتفرجوش على حاجة أعتقد إنك عارف إن جزء كبير من نجاح المعماري بسبب اطلاعه على مشاريع كتيرة من أي حته 
ده مش معناه إن احنا بنييجي عندكوا عشان انتو متميزين لأ ده من أجل رؤية الوحش و الحلو و شيء من الإظهار اللي مانكرش انكو كويسين فيه ..... لكن الإظهار مش كل حاجة


----------



## عبده غباشي (23 مايو 2006)

معلش عالأسلوب العنيف بتاعي لكن هو لحفظ الحقوق و عشان محدش يسمع الكلام ده و يصدقوا زي الأخ كرم 
و بعدين حكاية الوراثة اللي بتقول عليها دي فاتكلم عن نفسك .. وعن كليتك .. فهي بفضل الله مش عندنا و بعدين انت بتسأل كلييتكوا خرجت مين .. مع احترامي للأسامي اللي انت عرضتها شفت مكتبة الدكتور علي رأفت و لا غيرها .. مش بالاسم يا بشمهندس
و بعدين يا هندسة حكمت عالمهندسين اللي اتخرجوا على أي أساس أنا مش هديك أمثلة لكن أنا شفت بعيني المهندسين في المكاتب و سنهم و مكان تخرجهم و الحمد لله مش مستني حد يقول إنهم أي كلام أو ما بيشتغلوش أو مستواهم .... عشان شفت بعيني ... أكيد الكلام ده لا ينطبق على كل الأمثلة و مش قاعدة لأنا أكيد صح و لا انت 
و أخيرا يا بشمهندس ياللي بتتكلم على فساد التعليم ازاي تحكم على المعماري من مجموعه في ثانوية عامة ...... هي ثانوية عامة بتختبر أي حاجة من الحاجات اللي المعماري لازم تكون موجودة فيه ؟؟؟؟

أنا أسف على اللهجة العنيفة و معلش سامحوني لو خرجت بره الموضوع الأصلي 
لكن لازم الحقوق ترجع لأصحابها


----------



## taz architect (23 مايو 2006)

*tazarchitect....studio*

انا لن اتكلم كثيرا لأن عندي امتحان بكرة و بعده .. و لكن أود أن أوضح شيئا :
إن المعماريين الفطاحل الذي ذكرت أساميهم .. مثل الدكتور علي رأفت ( المعماري العظيم ) خريج مدرسة القاهرة للعمارة ماذا قدم بعد خبرات استمرت سنوات و عقود عديدة ؟.... 
قدم أجمل مكتبة مركزية على مر العصور ... فلو رجع بي الزمن إلى الصف الأول المعماري لن أجرؤ أن أضع قلمي على شفافة و أقدم هذه التحفة النحتية و إليكم هذه الصورة للمكتبة العظيمة التي سوف تخلد على مر العصور................ وهذه عينة فقط .. لأني مشغول و لكن بعد يومين سوف أقدم أجمل التحف المعمارية التي سوف تراها


----------



## taz architect (23 مايو 2006)

ana mota2aked elmosab2aa ele kan da7'elha dr.ali ra2fat................kan da7'eelha lwa7dooooooo

3shan kda ksb elmosab2a bta3t elmaktaba el3azeeeeeeeema di


----------



## fr_artist (24 مايو 2006)

سلامي وتحيه طيبه للجميع
اخي العزيز خليل ,احنا مفيش حاجه جابتنا ورا اد لما بنكون بنترصد لعيوب الناس واخطائها و ننسى ان احنا ممكن يكون عندنا اشد منها ,انا بشوف ان اللى اتعرض من المشاريع السابقه فيه من االمميزات و فيه من العيوب بس فيه طريقه افضل بكثير في نقد اي شئ كما تعلمنا في مادة النقد المعماري ان كنا اتعلمنا حاجه فيها.وكل من rose , troy , وغيرهم و غيرهم اجتهدو وللمجتهد و ان اخطأ اجر زي ما انت عارف حاول تنظر للجانب الجيد و تقول العيوب و تقول الحسنات ,,,وبلاش موضوع التعصب اللى موجود ده انا من الكليه الفلانيه و مطلعين فلان وعلان وانتو طلعتو ايه لانه مفيش منه فايده ,,,,,العبره في احنا دلوقتي ايه مش كنا مطلعين ايه.
مع اارق تحيه لك 
ومتزعلش اوي في ردودك كده


----------



## fr_artist (24 مايو 2006)

وده مع العلم ان مش هيفرق الكليه اللى انا او غيري متخرج منها بس المهم زي ما الاخوه قالو


----------



## شريف محمد سعيد (25 مايو 2006)

saba7 el fol ................handaset el kahera 2al ..............law enta bet2ol en ento gamden warina mashre3 le ta5arog beta3etko we 5ale el nas to7kom 3aliha lakin mathagemsh 7ad 3alashan enta malaksh el 7a2 fe keda .............we elnas kolaha fe el montada 3agbaha el mashare3
2la enta....... lih ya man keda..................sherif basha


----------



## رندا. (25 مايو 2006)

الف شكر لمجهودك والموضوع جدير بالاهتمام 
وانا لسه سنة تالتة ولما ان شاء الله نصمم مشروع التخرج اللي انا نفسي يبقى رمز يعبر عن فلسطين
وميعبرش عن الفلسطينيين خصوصا الشعب الحالي بس الحمد لله
ان شاء الله هبقى انزل بس معرفش الموقع هيكون فاتح ولا لء ههههههههههههههههههههه
اتمنى ليكو زيادة من التقدم والنجاح وربنا يبارك في ميزان حسناتك يا بشمهندس


----------



## shimo (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بجد شكرا على المشاريع لرائعه وانشاء الله سوف اضع كل المشاريع التى احصل عليها


----------



## م.رائد (22 سبتمبر 2006)

باك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس ضياء (25 سبتمبر 2006)

مشاريع في قمة الروعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoubir (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاريع قمة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء الملتقي
اعتقد أنه من الضروري أن نضع بعض النقاط التوضيحية في هذا الموضوع......
الغرض الاساسي من عرض المشروعات هو تبادل الخبرات والمعارف ، وليس تبادل الاتهامات والاساءات، فاذا كنت اري ان المشروعات ضعيفة او متميزة او متوسطة المستوي فهذا حق للجميع ولكن المهم ليس ابداء الرأي فقط بقدر ما هو أكثر أهمية تحديد نقاط موضوعية لهذا الراي، كمثال مثلا : أن المشروع الفلاني ضعيف من ناحية التشكيل ولم يدرس فيه النظام الانشائي ولم يظهر بمستوي اظهار مناسب.....وهكذ....وذلك حتي يعرف كل مشارك مستواه الحقيقي ويستطيع تطوير مستواه وزيادة خبراته بدون اهانه او تجريح....
ثم ان ما ذكره البعض من هذا التمييز الطبقي بين الكليات وبعضها ، القاهرة ....وعين شمس وهنسة المطرية والفنون الجميلة وغيرهم........في الحقيقة هو شيء مؤسف.......اذا كان البعض ينظر للاخرين علي هذا النحو من الللا احترام فاعتقد انه سيواجه العديد من المتاعب علي المستوي المهني والعملي......أن بكل كلية طلبة واساتذه متميزون وأخرون اقل تميزا وهكذا.......هذه هي الحياة....
انني وبحكم عملي كعضو هيئة تدريس اقابل بعض الخريجين ممن كنت اعدهم من الطلاب الغير متميزون باي شكل اثناء دراستهم الجامعية وأجدهم بعد التخرج مهندسون ناجحون بشكل فعلي وليس مجرد كلام يقولونه فقط.........
الطلب ألاخير من الاخوة الاعضاء.......دعونا نتعلم كيف نتكلم......كيف نتحاور.....كيف نتناقش بشكل موضوعي جاد ومفيد ......دعونا نترك فكرة الصوت العالي ونظريات المؤامرة........دعونا نعمل وننتج ونفيد ونستفيد.......ننقد بعضنا البعض بموضوعية وبهدوء وبتسامح كما يدعونا ديننا الحنيف


----------



## اريز (21 ديسمبر 2006)

*معماري سوداني*

شكراً على الأضافة يا باشمهندش 
شكراً ليك كتير


----------



## اللص الطائر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

مثل ما يقول المثل (( شغل علي ميه بيضة ))


----------



## اللص الطائر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

كل الشكر لك... ممزوجـا ً بالإمتِنـان .. لطيب مَجهودك .. 

وسخـاء عطاءك .. وبوركت أخى على هذا الطرح


----------



## اسلام عباس (8 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## سالي_00 (14 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## كونان2008 (14 أبريل 2007)

مشاريع التخرج هذة كويسة بس لاي جامعة ممكن أعرف .......


----------



## مهند هلال (15 أبريل 2007)

بصراحه مشاريع اكثر من رائعة


----------



## wesaaaa (21 أبريل 2007)

سلمت يداااااااااااك


----------



## نادية (21 أبريل 2007)

يسلموا ايديك على المشاريع الاكثر من روعة واللع
ويعطيك الف عافية ...


----------



## alpha bidoo (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع الجميل والذي يتيح للجميع الافادة ممن سبقه


----------



## joood2004 (25 أبريل 2007)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## م/امل (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرررا على هذة المشاريع الرائعة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## عاصم ألكحلاني (26 أبريل 2007)

والله رائعة ومجهود مشكور عليه كثيرررررررررررر........ بالتوفيق خي


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على عرض هذه المشاريع


----------



## eng katkota (26 أبريل 2007)

بجد المشاريع حلوة قوي يا ريت لو كنت عندي مشاربع اشارك بيها


----------



## troy_119 (27 أبريل 2007)

اشكر كل الاخوه الكرام على مرورهم و ان شاء الله ساقوم برفع المزيد من مشاري اخواننا اطلبه فى اقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## عاشق منير (1 مايو 2007)

بجد شكرا جدا جدا 
كع تحيات شمال سيناء


----------



## الفلوجي (1 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشاريع جيدة جدا ومثيرةللاهتمام مشكووووووور وارجو مناخواني النقد العام حتي نستفاد ونتعرف على شخصية المعمارين(الشخصية المعارية)....


----------



## م / وليد (2 مايو 2007)

*غاية الخيال*

رغم الخيال الكبير الا ان هناك ابداع اكبر


----------



## القدس في العيون (2 مايو 2007)

جهد مبارك على مانراه ويعطيك العفية


----------



## مهم (3 مايو 2007)

انشالله فى مشاريع حنزلها وشكرا على هذى المشاريع 
وشكرا .


----------



## jatli33 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

c'est des trés bon projet surtou la fluidité de la forme et le volumes mercie


----------



## Eng_Asmaa (12 فبراير 2008)

بداية المشاريع فعلا رائعة جزاكم الله كل خير علي المجهود ....

كان عندنا بحث و كنت اتمني ان لو عندكم مشاريع لكافيتيريات او بلانات ليها اكون شاكرة جدا ليكم .....


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## jamalco (13 فبراير 2008)

هذا مايسونه (بروسباكتيف) اي العمارة التي يمكن تحقيقها في المستقبل ولكن لايتقبلها الوقت الحاضر


----------



## المشتولى (22 فبراير 2008)

ارجو الرد السريع على البحث المقطرح امامكم


----------



## frindly heart (22 فبراير 2008)

جميله ...شكرا لك


----------



## ميدوماكس (13 مارس 2008)

والله زمان يا مطرية


----------



## elkplawy (14 مارس 2008)

تسلم اديكو والله وان ان شاء الله هجبلكو مشاريع مختلفه كتير


----------



## محمد بوجى (16 مارس 2008)

ربنا يوفق اخى المهندس 
مشاريع اكثر من رائعة 
انا حيران فى مشروع مركز ثقافى ياريت الرد على بسرعة اخوك محمد بوجى


----------



## عاشقة العيون (3 مارس 2009)

روعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## إشراقه (9 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع بهذه المشروعات المميزه


----------



## arch.noor (10 مارس 2009)

مشكور على مجهودك
و اذا في عندك مشاريع بيئية يا ريت نقدر نستفيد منها و نشوفا


----------



## abduljbar (15 مارس 2009)

وانا طالب شوف اتخرج واريدان اعمل مشروع تخرج
حلو جداً ارجوا المساعده ولو حتى بالا فكار يا منعاه
وشكرا لكم


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير على هذه الاعمال والاقتراحات الطيبه وممتازه


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## zakou1 (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور على الاقتراح الرائع والفعال


----------



## ARAIFKAID (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا حبوب okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## مووهوب (20 يوليو 2009)

للاسف الصور غير ظاهرة عندي


----------



## ARAIFKAID (20 يوليو 2009)

Vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## ARAIFKAID (20 يوليو 2009)

Cvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

الأخ تروي تحية وبعد :
سلمت يداك فقد أبرزت لمسة المهندس المعماري فالفكرة المعمارية هي كالطفل أو الغرسة التي يرعاها وتكبر إلى أن يراها واقع يفخربوجودها وهي الهوية والفكروالإبداع .
مشاركة متميزة بارك الله بك .
أخوك architect one .


----------



## يوس7 (26 أبريل 2010)

ان شاء الله للاحسن


----------



## J☺KeR (19 يونيو 2011)

شرا لكم أخوتى وأخواتى على الصور الجميلة 

كان نفسى أشارك أنا كمان بحاجة بس أنا لسة فى سنة أولى :d

بس بحب أتفرج على مشارع التخرج بستفيد منها كتير , وأنا عندى إمتحان ديزين بكرة دعواتكم ليا


----------

